

(Re)Designing Firefox - Ygg2
https://blog.mozilla.org/ux/2014/05/redesigning-firefox/

======
chestnut-tree
I really hope Mozilla take a look at bookmarks in the next major release of
Firefox. It needs a complete overhaul. Trying to navigate lots of bookmarks
through a menu-based system is clunky and unusable.

I see that the Firefox team are moving Preferences into the browser as a web
page. This makes even more sense for Bookmarks. Laid out on a web page, you
can easily order, reorder, filter, search, expand, collapse, switch to
different views. Why not let users create and share "themes" that style their
bookmark pages?

Plus, there are so many other clever things Firefox could do with bookmarks.
For example, tell me which bookmarks I've never visited, which are my most
frequently visited ones etc. Let me bookmark images (like Pinterest). But
please keep the option to store everything locally and keep any stats about my
bookmark behaviour local to my machine. Give me the choice of whether I want
to share anything or nothing. We don't all want to save to the cloud and we
don't all want to be tracked either.

~~~
Ygg2
Personally, I think bookmarks could use a visual reminder which damned site
that was. Looking at thumbnail of a site is easier than searching for names.

------
robbyking
To be honest, the boxy, clunky feeling UI is what kept me from using FireFox.
The new UI, coupled with a couple misteps by Chrome, got me to switch back to
a Mozilla browser for the first time since Chrome was released.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Interesting... I hate it.

I don't want any applications with a different interface or unique looking
widgets... round tabs, menus different than anything I've ever seen, buttons
that no longer move, etc. Have always despised skinz! of any kind.

If I decide on a new theme, I'll choose it myself from the OS, thanks. Please
improve standards support and fix bugs and stop revolutionizing the interface
every six weeks.

